# WATCO tub drain



## dildeb (Dec 22, 2007)

I am (unsuccessfully) trying to remove the push-pull stopper on a WATCO push-pull tub drain. I can't seem to figure out how to remove the stopper. I am sure that it is somewhat corroded. It looks like there may be a hex under the stopper. Size unknown (less than 3/4").
Help.


----------



## tw40x81 (Jan 10, 2008)

The knob on the stopper should unscrew.  Hold the stopper and just turn the knob on top.   Underneath the knob is another screw.


----------

